# escambia



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

My nephew and I went Saturday to Escambia. We ended up with eight keeper flatties, one keeper 23 in. red, and a couple trout. We had a good day alternating between throwing gulps at the mpouth and going up river to catch a few bass. We caught about a dozen small bass, then finished up the day back down at the mouth to try to get a few more flounder. heres one that he caught. I only took the one pic....I was too busy fishin tryin not to get beat by my nephew ! The boy can fish !


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

cant get the pic to upload. still tryin


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*Good job*

8 flounder on rod n reel is impressive


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

they love the gulp shrimp ! new penny. oh he caught one on a black trick worm too !


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw you guys out there. I caught 7 Reds (5 keepers), 7 Bass (3 keepers) and 1 huge Flounder. All thrown back to catch another day, except two Reds, took them to my neighbor. Nice Flounder you got there...

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

NJD...were you in the red triton or red tracker?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Green Stratos. I believe you all were at the ramp when I was coming out. It was raining by then.

NJD


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Good Deal Bud!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was in the Key West that y'all just busted up on. Had been fighting a nice red too, but your wake created some slack in my line and the red got off.

Glad y'all got the fish to "chew" for ya!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

sorry bro. I try to not do that, i don't much like it when its done to me. sorry you lost your fish.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

NJD. yeah I remember seein ya now. we were just eatin lunch my girlfriend brought us. we got the rain suites on and went back out. you shoulda stuck around.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

basnbud said:


> sorry bro. I try to not do that, i don't much like it when its done to me. sorry you lost your fish.


It's all good...that area looked like a parking lot anyway.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

We caught two nice flounder on Gulp Shrimp as well on our way in saturday. they were right under the bridge at Swamp House. Lookin forward to gettin some reds this weekend with the cooler weather finally here.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

went back this saturday with the girlfreind and ended up with 10 flounders, one keeper red, and a keeper speck. went back sunday, only got two flounder, but the bass were chewin all day ! must have caught 20 or so. best five woulda went 13-15 lbs. i guess.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

basnbud said:


> went back this saturday with the girlfreind and ended up with 10 flounders, one keeper red, and a keeper speck. went back sunday, only got two flounder, but the bass were chewin all day ! must have caught 20 or so. best five woulda went 13-15 lbs. i guess.


nice... headed either there or BW sat morning.


----------

